# looking for 'the best' pink grapefruit



## eden (Aug 2, 2008)

What's your favorite pink grapefruit?? ...I'm looking for a true pink grapefruit w/perhaps just a touch of a floral background ...any recommends?  I want to steer away from EOs here because of photosensitivity & volatility - thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a grapefruit vanilla a few years back that was to die for! The company went out of biz & I have yet to find a decent replacement. Wish I could help.


----------



## PixieWick (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.candlesupplys.us/index.asp?P ... rodID=1583

i have to say .. ICS .. i've found to be dead on ! i love it


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 2, 2008)

My favorite one was from Cierra Candles but since they closed I searched like crazy! I found one from WSP and it smells terrific! Even better than from Cierra Candles.


----------



## eden (Aug 2, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> My favorite one was from Cierra Candles but since they closed I searched like crazy! I found one from WSP and it smells terrific! Even better than from Cierra Candles.



  Thanks Pepperi! do you know which one you use?  WSP has several ...is it the straight-up Pink Grapefruit?


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 2, 2008)

yeah its the only one they have pink grapefruit fragrance oil


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 3, 2008)

*pink grapefruit*

hands down for sweetcakes-yuzu. i color it a coral pink.  it really sticks with c/p.  use .75-1 oz ppo.

monet


----------

